# Runny poop! Help!



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and am looking forward to hearing from all you experts!
I've had my 3 Rhode Island Red x Leghorns for 4 days now and have seen a real mixture of poop variations! But am worried about the amount of runny poop they are excreting. I bought them Harbro layers pellets - is that too rich in protein for them? Are they stressed? Ill?
They have the run of our fairly large garden all day, they are not cooped up during the day at all. I'm so confused re the worming advice - what to use, when to do it and whether to do it at all or wait until there is evidence of worms then tackle it. Aaaargh!
I researched keeping chickens for ages before getting them but sometimes its hard to know the right advice!
Also, their combs are pale. I read another thread here that suggested illness. Their combs are tiny as they're only 20 weeks old.
Any help/advice much appreciated!
Thank you. Hazel xx


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They really shouldn't be on layer if they're not laying. If you suddenly changed their feed from what the breeder was feeding them could have caused this. 

Probably what we need to see is a pic of what you're seeing that's causing alarm. 

The light colored combs are because they're not laying yet. An indicator for when they're going to lay is with the combs become redder. 

And thanks for taking the time to write a complete history. That helps when trying to help.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They really shouldn't be on layer if they're not laying. If you suddenly changed their feed from what the breeder was feeding them could have caused this.
> 
> Probably what we need to see is a pic of what you're seeing that's causing alarm.
> 
> ...





robin416 said:


> They really shouldn't be on layer if they're not laying. If you suddenly changed their feed from what the breeder was feeding them could have caused this.
> 
> Probably what we need to see is a pic of what you're seeing that's causing alarm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks Robin for quick reply. Maybe its due to the change in feed from breeder to us. Never thought of that. i know that if the poop is runny and off-colour/foamy then its an indication of illness but with my girls its just straight-forward runny poop! But solids in the poop tray from overnight. Just runny ones all about the garden!! 
Thanks again. Xx


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're welcome. 

But you really should put them back on a chick feed until they begin laying.


----------

